# 49cc pull start 2 stroke pocket bike engine problems



## kayjay (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys, new to this forum and am a total newb to engines so bear with me.

I got a beat up cheap chinese pocket bike from a friend who had it sitting outside in the yard for 4 years. Its just one of those little 2 stroke 49cc universal engines. Not sure if it had started at anytime within the 4 years of sitting there but I wanted to get it going. I pulled it apart to clean it up a little and tried to get it started. Put in oil and fuel mixture and pulled for almost 20 minutes and finally got it going. It seems that the throttle wont change the engine speed and also the throttle has no spring back. The engine kicked itself into full throttle and I had to shut it off because it got a little scary. Just wondering if there is anything I can do to adjust this throttle? Any help is good help. Thanks.


----------

